# Feeder Plans



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey All -

My feeder isn't near as nice as most (see creaturesall!!) but I have written up some plans for it - its in a *.pdf file (i think its about 162kb)and I would be glad to email to anyone who's interested (I couldn't figure out a way to post it here....). If anyone has a better idea of how to post plans - please let me know!

[attachment=0:1oqcozrt]theboysfeeder.jpg[/attachment:1oqcozrt]


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is a really nice feeder. I might have to contact you about it. The one that I made my brats get their head stuck all the time. :GAAH:


----------



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Sweetgoats Lori - 

I'll gladly send you the plans - but read the discussion in the pvc feeder as we talk about some of the drawbacks of my feeder (i guess we got a little off topic LOL) - 

:sun:


----------

